# Bearded dragon belly cold



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

Hello' my bearded dragon belly is cold? Evan when I get her out her vivarium it's not warm but it's not cold (if that made sense) she's happy enough running round the carpet climbing things, she is 8 months old, it says the tempture at the basking spot is 109f and cool end 90 is this to warm? And the thremotier I have is from pets at home so I don't know if it's accurate


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Maxhodgson said:


> Hello' my bearded dragon belly is cold? Evan when I get her out her vivarium it's not warm but it's not cold (if that made sense) she's happy enough running round the carpet climbing things, she is 8 months old, it says the tempture at the basking spot is 109f and cool end 90 is this to warm? And the thremotier I have is from pets at home so I don't know if it's accurate



Cool end a tad warm at 90. Should really be around 80ish. Basking spot is OK.
How big is the vivarium? What is your heating setup?

Just because she has a cold belly does not mean she is too cold, remember they are cold blooded and may appear cooler to the touch to us warm blooded beasts. Remember, as long as the warm end is around 90ish the cool end 80ish and basking 100-110ish (they need at least 95 or so to digest food properly) she should be able to thermoregulate however she feels fit. You may think she is cold but she sounds quite happy and active being the temp she is. Normally, if they get too cold they can get sluggish, slow down and go off their food.

Also, at night you can allow the temp to drop to the low 60s. This is absolutely safe and natural.

If the thermometer is an analogue one (with a needle) then I would suggest replacing with a couple of digital ones with external sensors (or one with dual external sensors) so that you can measure two areas of the viv at the same time. The analougue ones have a habit of being quite a few degrees out


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

As stated they are cold blooded animals, you have a basking spot for your lizard try putting some stones/rocks under the basking spot to absorb heat if your worried


----------

